# 2 Lookers - No Takers



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A few have looked at the Wood Duck Box - none have moved in yet - getting a little late - 1st time in over 15yrs that I did not have a family in it - cleaned out - new nesting material - I still have hope - good news - 3 Doves have started nests ( if you can call-em that ) in the back yard - Spring must V here !!!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Maybe your asking price is too high. The smell of freshly baked cookies can help entice buyers too! 
I'm enjoying the family of bluebirds in our backyard. The best indicator of Spring would be my allergies though.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG! I Have hummers in my Avocado tree... This is a first, and I am so excited. I will try to get a pic of the nest,
ADORABLE!!!!! it is lined with ??? looks like down?? woven together with spider web... ( I have enough of those).

I will try to get closer.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tk - have only found 2 hummer nests in my life - made from horse hair & moss - works of ART - the size of a silver dollar - priceless !!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ei - would try the cookies ! but that would involve PIKE - feathers in the fall is what he sees - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Running the dogs today I saw plenty of teal and spoonies.
They have such vivid colors this time of year.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't resist sharing this tiny work of art...

It is made of what looks like tiny pieces of broken leaf, webs, and lined with small soft feathers.
I'm thinking it may not be an active nest, I will keep my eye on it though.


----------

